# Screaming logos



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I need some jerseys, but I could not find a single one I wanted to buy this year. And the main reason is the logos. The giant, top-of-their-lungs logos the top MTB apparel makers are festooning their trail jerseys with. Fox, Troy Lee, Royal, One, 661: all guilty.








Guilty.








Guilty.








Guilty.








Guilty.








Guilty.








They all remind me of this.

Apparently the "sweet, I can pay $75 to look like I'm sponsored" look sells jerseys. I get that they're going to sell what people buy.

But, c'mon. Couldn't _somebody_ make _one_ understated, post-pubescent jersey?

Or am I the only one who doesn't want to look like a billboard?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

You're not alone. I just want something in one or two tone color. Not flashy or loud.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Agree.

"post-pubescent jersey" haha.

Maybe I'm missing something, but any synthetic shirt made for outdoor activity I own is a "jersey." These mfrs are laughing to the bank, charging customers to advertise for them. What a racket. Idiocracy was no joke, eh?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

i feel the same way about obnoxious rear hub ratchets that yell "hey! i'm chris king!"
go to a sports store or an outdoor store. buy run/hiking tops that have the exact fabrics. done. the large logos help in spotting you from the heli when you stack in the back country.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

I have jerseys from Royal, Endura, TLD, and Jett with barely noticeable logos. My Royal, for example, has dark red logo/accents on a rust red jersey. I think it just depends on what's around that year, but the options are usually there. Also, jerseys that are sold with the intent for a club or team to put their own logo on them are usually pretty muted. 

MTB jerseys have a few nice features, like longer cuts in the back, lens wipes, and a small zipper pocket. That said, I usually prefer to wear a merino T-shirt or long sleeve.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah, I have some grown-up-looking jerseys from previous years. I even have that red-on-red Royal jersey you're talking about, evasive. What got me is not being able to find anything like that this year.








A logo, but not a billboard.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

^check out the Clymb site or chain reaction cycles in the UK. usually lots of great closeouts


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

How could I forget this classic:








Guilty.

Or this laugher:








Guilty.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Lol


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

You should check out Zoic.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Yeah, Zoic and Endura are pretty obvious choices if that's your big issue.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Or I could get a Kitsbow ... for $170 short-sleeve, $275 long-sleeve. (Free shipping!)

Gag.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay, I admit that there are some less garish options out there. Even from the makers I singled out. Looking at some of the new stuff out for 2015, it seems like maybe 2014 was the low-water mark for billboard jerseys. Here's hoping.


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

OldManBike said:


> Or I could get a Kitsbow ... for $170 short-sleeve, $275 long-sleeve. (Free shipping!)
> 
> Gag.


Yikes....for a mountain biking that's a bit much. Stuff ends up trashed after a few years anyhow. I bought the long sleeve zoic and royal jersey a few months ago. The royal wasn't over the top relative to the others.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

She&I said:


> Agree.
> 
> ...any synthetic shirt made for outdoor activity I own is a "jersey." These mfrs are laughing to the bank, charging customers to advertise for them. What a racket. Idiocracy was no joke, eh?


This. 
Even if you took off the ginormous logo...what do those jerseys in the OP do that a $12 active wear shirt doesn't? Legitimate question here. I mean besides advertise for the brand.

My favorite summer 'jersey' is a white/grey C9 brand sleeveless Tee from Target, it has one logo about the size of a penny near the hip. Or if I want long sleeves for cold or sun protection, a Russell(?) brand dri-fit tee that's a size too big for longer sleeves and torso.

At least legitimate motocross gear usually has foam pads in the elbows.
Those above are literally just silkscreened billboards on plain old synthetic shirts. Some have a short zipper.

I'd actually prefer to wear a real 'cycling' jersey over those above. LS or SS. at least then I have a real 3/4 zipper and the old-school pockets in the back.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Just to prove that loud logos are not the only mistake designers can make:


----------



## challybert (Sep 5, 2014)

OldManBike said:


> Just to prove that loud logos are not the only mistake designers can make:
> 
> View attachment 935121


That shirts needs a helmet that looks like this:


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Or this:









It ventilates well and you can get it with MIPS.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

OldManBike said:


> Just to prove that loud logos are not the only mistake designers can make:
> 
> View attachment 935121


I almost don't want to make fun of it, that shirt could have been designed by someone who's genuinely cognitively challenged and is only trying their best to make a cool jersey that everyone will like.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

OldManBike said:


> Just to prove that loud logos are not the only mistake designers can make:
> 
> View attachment 935121


I threw up a little.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I picked up this at Costco a while back cheap. No way I'll pay big bucks for a mtb specific jersey when tech T's do the same thing.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

BTW, I hate big logos. Not sure why I have to advertise their brand when I had to buy the clothing. If it's free, then sure.


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

OldManBike said:


> View attachment 935014
> 
> They all remind me of this.
> 
> ...


The main reason I won't wear tight jersey's. I'm not a roadie and I never will be.

On the positive side, I am a huge fan of these. I have two of them. They snap close so you can open it up to cool off, they dry super quick, the are very stretchy and comfortable, and I can wear them out to dinner if I so desire. Steep and Cheap has them quite regularly for around $30.
Stoic Roam Shirt - Short-Sleeve - Men's | Backcountry.com


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

ChristianCoté said:


> ...that shirt could have been designed by someone who's genuinely cognitively challenged...


I think you've pretty much described all designers.


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

53119 said:


> i feel the same way about obnoxious rear hub ratchets that yell "hey! i'm chris king!"


There is a subtle difference between the noise a hub makes and how a clothing company chooses to advertise on its product. If I were you I would not take CK hub noise too personally, or someone you know may buy a Profile hub and burst your eardrums.


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Price point has plain color jerseys for fairly cheap. 
Price Point Classic Short Sleeve Jersey | Price Point


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

If you are after a design that is not entirely plain, Sombrio has a few good choices, too. I have (and like) this one: GRAPPLER JERSEY | Sombrio Web Shop - United States


----------



## mwsumner (Jul 19, 2009)

ARandomBiker said:


> This.
> My favorite summer 'jersey' is a white/grey C9 brand sleeveless Tee from Target, it has one logo about the size of a penny near the hip. Or if I want long sleeves for cold or sun protection, a Russell(?) brand dri-fit tee that's a size too big for longer sleeves and torso.


THIS. Mine's not white, it's blue, but I haven't paid more than $9 for a MTB "jersey" because I don't care about anything except function. These shirts, on clearance from Target, meet my functional specifications.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Endura has subtle jerseys. Cairn and Humvee specifically.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I agree with some of the other guys. A lot of times I wear synthetic short or long sleeved shirts from Target as my "jersey". Actually, the only thing close to a mountain bike jersey that I own is a synthetic long sleeve that has the logo of a local mountain biking club printed on it. I do believe in buying decent baggies and padded shorts, though.


----------



## shiftless89 (May 2, 2008)

every time I am stateside I hit the Academy, Gander Mt, Bass pro (insert your sport store here) clearance racks. Since most of my jerseys last 1 to 2 seasons here (very aggressive thorny bushes) I can't stand to pay more than 15/20 bucks. When i find the deals I buy several. Jersey's like tires just wear out


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Under Armour tech tees most days but I do have a couple of club ride jerseys for when I want to feel like a cowboy.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

UBACS.
Good long sleeve option.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

I like these Scott jerseys.








https://cdn.btosports.com/images/250/klim-summit-tech-tee-ls.jpeg
and these KLIM ones.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

OldManBike said:


> I need some jerseys, but I could not find a single one I wanted to buy this year. And the main reason is the logos. The giant, top-of-their-lungs logos the top MTB apparel makers are festooning their trail jerseys with. Fox, Troy Lee, Royal, One, 661: all guilty.
> 
> View attachment 935016
> 
> ...


Hate to dig up an old thread, but I agree with some of what you guys at saying, and at the same time I don't.

The Troy Lee and Royal jerseys above are mild compared to the Fox, One and 661.

Personally I like the TLD logo, and like the ruckus old school look. Sure is it showcasing their brand, of course. If I was them, I would want to have my brand recognized, as well.

That said, I like subdued Jerseys in general, as well, but I don't wear them to feel like a sponsored rider, I wear them because is simply like the jersey.

Besides, there's nothing more obnoxious on a mountain bike than some dude wearing spandex only.

**** me, I'd rather wear that Dakine green and orange monstrosity than be caught dead in road hard on a mtb.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Elbastardo said:


> ...there's nothing more obnoxious on a mountain bike than some dude wearing spandex only.


I'd say riders who don't observe ROW, leave trash and skid up the trail are one hundred thirty seven times more obnoxious than anyone simply wearing something on a MTB.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I understand just buying plain tech tees from Target because they work basically the same. And I understand not caring about how a jersey looks because it's a trail ride not a singles bar. But actually I do care about how jerseys look and prefer the look of MTB-branded gear over generic gear. For whatever irrational reason. 

So, personally, I like jerseys with logos, but not logos with jerseys.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

She&I said:


> I'd say riders who don't observe ROW, leave trash and skid up the trail are one hundred thirty seven times more obnoxious than anyone simply wearing something on a MTB.


We're talking clothing, not manners and common sense.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Elbastardo said:


> We're talking clothing, not manners and common sense.


Understood. To me it doesn't matter what others wear on the trail. I only care what I wear on the trail. Cheers, Eb.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

To me, best jersey is one that breathes well and doesn't stink too badly after a ride. Patagonia Capilene 2 are my favorite shirts, if money is no object. I have two long sleeve (one a 1/4 zip) and two short sleeves. I wear the long sleeves as base layers whilst skiing, too.

These are pretty sweet, too, but they don't dry out all that quickly... Amazon.com: Next Level 6010 Mens TriBlend Tee - Vintage Navy - L: Clothing
They are a techy fabric, but can be worn off the bike just as well.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Elbastardo said:


> We're talking clothing, not manners and common sense.


I wear a complete team lycra kit specifically to annoy people like you.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

kragu said:


> Patagonia Capilene 2 are my favorite shirts, if money is no object.


+1

...and they made the logo even more discreet. It's down on the hem now.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> I wear a complete team lycra kit specifically to annoy people like you.


Good for you, your mother must be so proud! I hope that makes your day, sparky!


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Elbastardo said:


> Good for you, your mother must be so proud! I hope that makes your day, sparky!


People like you - Tick.
Annoyed - Tick.

I'd say he's batting 100 so far.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> People like you - Tick.
> Annoyed - Tick.
> 
> I'd say he's batting 100 so far.


Considering he felt, as did you, the need to comment on my comment? lol, ok

I would say my comment got under his/her skin, considering they felt compelled to admonish me.

People in spandex are so touchy...

Rather, I was making fun of his/her need to feel like he/she had to put me in my place...

As did you, obviously. I appreciate your opinion, though, however misguided it is, and I can appreciate your need to vent on someone online that you don't know.

There is something called therapy, you know. It can help a lot.

Now with regard to your comment, how did it make you feel? I hope it made you feel triumphantly empowered.


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out Voler: Voler: XC Men's Jersey

I'm sure they have more MTB worthy gear if you look around their site.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Elbastardo said:


> Now with regard to your comment, how did it make you feel? I hope it made you feel triumphantly empowered.


So empowered, my lycra is stretched to the bursting point


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I bought mostly dark colored low-key jerseys from the beginning, but find them too boring. My favorite jersey is a relatively loud one:










I also like collared and button up jerseys like this one (I own a black/red distressed version designed by HucknRoll, which is one of my favs), only reason it's not my fav is that it's hot and doesn't look good without an undershirt. I have a Club Ride one too, but the insides are full of seams, isn't that comfortable to ride in, and doesn't look that good.










Regarding color, black is always a safe color for guys like me. I find anything brown or green (even olive drab) quickly finds its way buried and unworn. I also find that stuff that is has a bright solid color (ex. white, red, yellow) shouldn't have it cover more than 1/2 of the garment, else I won't like it. One of my first favorite jerseys was a bright red Pearl Izumi close fit one, with black covering about half the jersey: the collar, raglan sleeves, side panels, zipper, and back pockets. (Can't find a pic of it)

Pretty rare to find anything I like. Yeti's stuff is kind of cool. My favorite shorts, as far as design goes, are Dakine 8 track shorts. Cool thing about them is that when you unzip the vents, the Enduro (TM) blue liner showed, lending it more style. Also matches the blue on my 661 knee pads and blue of my shoes. Goes okay with my fav jersey's blue too. I love the inseam length (doesn't leave a gap of flesh showing between the shorts and the top of my knee pads, and not shortened for dwarf legs for 28" or 30" waists), the pockets, the double buttons, built in waist adjuster, but wish it was better made for SoCal's summers and didn't have a thin and stiff fabric that tears easily.










Wish designers would take note.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Like many of the other people in this thread I much prefer the $10-$15 synthetic exercise shirts from Target and Walmart. They come in bright colors which I like for higher visibility to other trail users. I do have some MTB name brand jerseys because of the rear pockets which I use when I'm on a short ride and don't need to bring my hydration pack. For the name brand MTB gear I just wait for it to go on sale, even then I only buy ones that aren't obnoxiously gaudy about advertising the logos.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> So empowered, my lycra is stretched to the bursting point


Good, nice to know you got a chubby from it.


----------



## Elbastardo (Oct 30, 2014)

Varaxis said:


> I bought mostly dark colored low-key jerseys from the beginning, but find them too boring. My favorite jersey is a relatively loud one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the collared jersey.


----------



## jlizard43 (Nov 19, 2014)

Patagonia Silk Weight Capilene - I've been riding and hiking in it for years and years.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

jlizard43 said:


> Patagonia Silk Weight Capilene - I've been riding and hiking in it for years and years.


I have one of these too, but i don't like how my nips poke through. The Cap 2 feels better to me.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Varaxis said:


>


I have 6 of these shirts. They're one of my all time favorite shirts. Great for a day or evening out on the town. And they have a nice athletic fit. They fit good in the shoulders without having a tent around your waist. Which is my biggest problem with shirts.


----------



## akaBrowntown (Nov 28, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> They fit good in the shoulders without having a tent around your waist. Which is my biggest problem with shirts.


You get annoyed with the paternity fit as well? Haha, drives me crazy.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

jlizard43 said:


> Patagonia Silk Weight Capilene - I've been riding and hiking in it for years and years.


Hear, hear.

Patagonia base layers, in whatever weight you choose/need, feel the best against your skin, dry quickly, and have the right cut to be versatile. If you do other outdoor rec, it's a great investment...and at its retail cost, it better be. I've got a few that have been hammered, are pushing 20 years old and still in service.

I've had very spotty results trying to save money with equiv REI brand base layers. They always change the fabric and cut, and the fabric is horrible now. REI medium base layers from 12-14 years ago were the shite, I should have bought a handful. Smart to stock up once you fall in love, but the durability may still be a guess.

Thanks for the idea/suggestions...


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I won't wear black or very dark colours in the summer as they are way too hot in the sun. White is out because it only looks clean when it's new.


----------

